# Georgia bottle question????



## willieboy (Jan 6, 2012)

I found a bottle in a junk shop embossed "Ma Colu/MACON, GA"  The M in Ma has a curl on the base of the letter and continues under the second word Colu just a the first C does in Coca Cola.  The C in Colu has the top of the C extend through the lower case l as in Cola part of Coca Cola.  An obvious play on the script used for Coca Cola.

 The bottle is a clear premachined crown top and taller than a normal pre-machined straight sided Coca Cola bottle.  Is anyone familar with this bottle and what it might be worth?  Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello Robin,

Welcome back to the good old A-BN, and "and what it might be worth?" Stand.

I'm not thinking that you have correctly transcribed the embossing on this "premachined crown."

Are you, perhaps thinking of "Ma-Cola" from Macon?

stephengray has one'a those:







"1. amber abm Gay-Ola Memphis, Tenn. 
2. clear bimal Tru-Cola Norristown, Tenn. 
3. aqua abm Fosfo-Cola from Mexico with patent date of 1938 
4. clear bimal Celery-Cola Birmingham, Ala. 
5. aqua abm Roxa Kola Winchester, Ky. 
6. clear bimal MaCola Macon, Ga. 
7. aqua bimal Caro-Cola Charleston, S.C. 
8. clear bimal 7 oz. Chero-Cola Vidalia, Ga."

Or are you thinking of something completely different? "Ma Colu" is one I've not heard of. It sounds as if it might mean something unfortunate in Spanish.

So, Robin, you've garnered some good information here at the A-BN, yes? Have you considered becoming a supporter of the site?


----------

